# Here it goes, again!



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 27, 2017)

This is a seedling of Paphiopedilum Fanaticum x rothschildianum.
It did well for me, albeit slow.
Then, starting about a month ago, it did not look so good. Rather dry even though the roots were fine from what I could see on the side of the pot.
Then, it grew a smaller new growth, which was odd since this was already a small seedling. 

Well, two weeks ago, the tired looking main growth fell off.
I am now left with a tiny plant with relatively massive roots in the pot, and this brown off piece which I have kept in the zip lock bag with moist paper.
It started one healthy root and a very small new growth of its own.

I will pot it up in the moss tonight. 

This is what I happened to my Shun Fa Golden x delenatii last year, and they are all doing great.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2017)

A 2 for1! Good luck.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2017)

Did you get this from Matt?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 30, 2017)

Matt who? 
Ten Shin? They don't sell seedlings. 
Flask from OI via a member here.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 22, 2017)

So, it's been about three weeks and the new roots grew to about three inches! 
I'm going to pot it up now.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2017)

Cool, when it gets 28" leaves will it come to my house!?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 30, 2017)

Let's first see if they will make it to that size in the time I stay patient. 

Wait, hopefully, they won't get that large. lol


----------

